# Southwest Chief



## Bob (Dec 11, 2015)

Taking Southwest Chief to Flagstaff early May 2016. Which days are better to travel, weekend (Saturday- Sunday) or weekday (Monday - Friday.) Which days does the train have the best chance to be on time. Thanks


----------



## Bob (Dec 11, 2015)

Sorry, leaving on this trip from Chicago. Thanks


----------



## SarahZ (Dec 11, 2015)

The train will be busier on the weekends, but since school isn't out yet, it won't be nearly as busy as it is during the summer. If you enjoy meeting people, leave Chicago on Saturday. If you want some peace and quiet, leave Chicago on Tuesday or Wednesday.

Unfortunately, it's hard to predict if/when the train will fall behind schedule. The number of people traveling doesn't affect the time-keeping so much as issues with freight, signal malfunctions, and weather (though, in early May, you won't have to deal with ice storms - _I hope_).


----------



## KmH (Dec 12, 2015)

As far as on time I don't think the day matters.

Amtrak doesn't own the tracks or track infrastructure and is at the mercy of the track owner dispatchers and repair crews if track infrastructure causes a delay.

Plus weather, idiots trespassing on the ROW or ignoring grade crossing warnings/mechanicals and getting hit by the train, and Amtrak rolling stock problems all can make the train late.

My sister was recently on the California Zephyr. On her return trip from Reno someone on the train had a medical emergency, and later one of the 2 locomotives broke down so she was 6 hours late getting back.

But she's like me and figures that extra 6 hours was a bonus extra dining car meal and 6 more enjoyable hours on the train _at no additional charge_.

If you have a tight schedule and have to be in Flagstaff by a certain time you might want to consider flying instead of taking the train.


----------

